# Monday Morning



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well my Arthroscopic Surgery on my left knee was done Friday at 7am and it went well. My Doctor say's I'll need a knee replacement in the future but for now it should do fine---Friday and Saturday spend 24-7 with leg elevated and Mr ICE was my Friend LOL--Sunday we made it to church and to Big Boy for Lunch but was super glad to get back home to the lazy boy and Mr Ice-I checked my live trap with Bino's from the deck that I had set for a Gray fox or Bobcat that might come through the back yard and I could see that the door was down-My Son came over to see me Sunday afternoon so had him check it---ONE BIG MAD Fisher was waiting to get out--He released him for me since Fisher season was over on the 15th and I filled my tag with a Marten on the 4th, so we watched football the rest of the day--This morning the knee is swollen some and sore but is much better---learned my lesson NO MORE KICKING LIVE COYOTES LOL to old for that------MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE-----Skip & Sharon*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad things went well for you Skip, I know you've been told - take it easy !! Geez that bait looks like it should be on a rack in the smoker. Great pic's and thanks for sharing them. Have a great Christmas you two - you're a lot easier to catch than that fisher !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Skip...stop being a wuss and go tame those critters in your traps! Pet stores do buy tamed Fischers...they sell them under the name " Ferrets" in the lower 48!

Only kidding, glad the procedure went well! and......Keep icing that knee!

Merry Christmas to all

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good to here your doing well that fisher looked a little po'ed at least you know the trap still works take it easy and you'll be out calling soon merry Christmas to you and Sharon


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Even with a gimpy leg, you can still catch critters! Nice catch! Take care of that knee or at least keep your son coming by to help you out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear it went well Skip. I've been meaning to call and tease you some more but have a bit of an emergency one state south of you. I'll catch up soon. Take it easy !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice catch Skip ! Glad things are going well with knee, I know all about that crap. Broke my knee cap into 6 pieces once. Over a year mending, of course therapist broke it again during rehab, lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to hear your on the mend with the scoped knee. Keep the ice close by. That fisher was PO'd. Take care!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Get well soon, Skip. And, Merry Christmas to you and Sharon.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, hope the knee stay right for ya.....they can be a pain! Merry Christmas S.B., your Wife and Family.


----------

